# 12 volt power supply



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Can someone give me some advice please. Our motorhome has two 12 volt cigarette type charges which will only work when the ignition switch is turned on there is no aux part of the switch which will allow me to use the charges. My question is I don't want to take the dash apart and find a direct live for the cigarette charges. I want to put one in the Hab area as we charge our phones up when off EHU. Can I go and wire straight from the battery's. many thanks Tony


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

It would be better if you ran a wire from your hab battery,don't forget to fuse it though.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

You don't give the type of MH or the habitation battery charging/distribution system.

If it is the Schaudt Electroblok then there are unused spare sockets on the front that you could use.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi pippin thanks for your quick response its a Hymer 694. It as two 130 amp batteries. I don't understand about the pare sockets or were they are.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Hogan what size fuse would you use it's just for running phone chargers off


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

RTFM!!!

Somewhere there will be the Hab batt/charger box.

It will have lots of connectors and fuses on the front.

When (if!) you find it let us know the name and model number of it.

It is something that you really should know its location.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks Pippin I do know we're it is its with the battery's in a side compartment I will look at the model of it tomorrow


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

I couldn't rest had to go and have a look its a EBL 101 electro bloc 
Jobbie


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Don't you have any 12V sockets in the hab area you that can use with an appropriate adaptor, e.g.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Rodgerblack the only sockets I have in the Hab area is two 240 sockets. I wanted to connect a 12 volt charger type permanent off the Hab battery's so we can charge our phones up when off hook up


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Isn't there a 12v socket in the TV compartment?

There should be and that will run off the leisure battery.


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi Stanner and thanks for your reply. Yes there is a 12 volt socket for the TV. I didn't want interfere with it it's a smaller fitting than the cigarette chargers that's why I would sooner add another one if poss


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

our van has one of these

https://www.roadpro.co.uk/retail/12...sockets/4-way-lighter-socket-adaptor-1693.htm

previous owner removed the plug and wired directly to the leisure battery with an in line fuse (not sure what size),

we charge up all sorts of stuff through it, and also have a USB plug that fits in to one of the sockets.


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Tony0851 said:


> Hi Stanner and thanks for your reply. Yes there is a 12 volt socket for the TV. I didn't want interfere with it it's a smaller fitting than the cigarette chargers that's why I would sooner add another one if poss


Mine takes just the same plugs as "cigar lighter" sockets, so all I've done is plug in a 3way "cigar lighter" + USB adapter and fixed that to the wall of the compartment with heavy duty double sided tape.

The TV uses one socket, so it leaves me 2x + the USB for charging.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

Just keep it simple buy a suface mounted cigarette lighter socket fit it near to your leisure battery, put an in line blade fuse holder in the live wire just before the battery, with a small fuse, fit the socket horizontally rather than vertically to make it impossible to drop anything in it.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

try http://www.roadking.co.uk/hella-plu...ette-lighter-adaptor-socket.html#.Udrr2G2Tuyw

you can then use the one in the tv cabinet

joe


----------



## Tony0851 (Apr 4, 2013)

Thanks for your input people very much appreciated I am going to order the adaptor joedenise advised till I get a auto electrician.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The same adapter is on Ebay http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/sis.html?...Cigarette+Lighter+Socket/Plug+Adaptor+"HELLA"

I just typed 'Hella to cigarette lighter socket'.
I use mine for charging the two mobile phones. As we have a solar panel, the sun does the work for us.

Alan


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

I have just printed off the relevent pages from the EBL 101 manual.

It seems to be virtually identical to the EBL 99.

It has several unused outlets on the front panel.

On the cct drgm they are marked "Reserve".

Each one has a corresponding fuse in the line at the bottom.

On the big connector top right of the front panel you will notice that not every hole has been populated with a wire. 

Those are spare outputs.

Simply obtain some of the correct pins to put in the connector block and you can have extra sockets with individual fuses on the EBL.

That is what I have done.

Somewhere I have details of the connector pins you need.

Think about it, especially if the EBL is situated near to where you want the new socket(s).


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We used the Clipsal 12V polarised sockets in the trailer, they come in a variety of facia plates and mounting boxes and also one with a combined TV socket as well.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/360687232896

Single socket

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/141001061242

There is even an adaptor cable to go from a clipsal socket to a car cigar lighter socket.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/370597944282

They are nicely made (Australian) and many caravan shops carry the range.

Peter


----------

